# What to buy



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 28190 router anyone have any recommendations on where and what bushing set to buy? I seen a set online from Sears but would like to know if there is something better that would work on my router?
Thanks
Lou


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow no one??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lou

Pickup the set below, check out the price much lower than Sears...
note it comes with a 1" one not the norm in most sets..

9 Piece Router Template Guide Set

========



LMan said:


> I have a Craftsman 28190 router anyone have any recommendations on where and what bushing set to buy? I seen a set online from Sears but would like to know if there is something better that would work on my router?
> Thanks
> Lou


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Lou
> 
> Pickup the set below, check out the price much lower than Sears...
> note it comes with a 1" one not the norm in most sets..
> ...


+1 on this set Lou. HF has two kits, this one has the one inch bushing, the other has the mysterious 51/64" instead.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help Bj & John that's what I will get, I ordered the Milescraft Pantograph from Amazon.com the other day should get it soon..


----------

